# Org. Harley Davidson Racing Lederjacke !!!!!!



## City-Hunter (2. Januar 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2452028768&category=30212&rd=1

Verkaufe  Nagelneue Race-Jacket von  Harley Davidson 2004 Model
in HarleyDavidson and the MarlboroMan edition

Rindleder-Jacke im Racing-Style mit Harley-Davidson Logo auf Vorder- und Rückseite und breitem orangefarbenem Racing-Streifen. Stretcheinsätze an den Seiten und Bündchen mit  Reißverschluss erhöhen den Komfort.

Herren Best. Nr. -98105-99EM Farbe: Black/Orange  Größe: S-(M) aber ist wie 52-54 also M (also für Männer  von 170-195+ cm normal gebaut)Neupres liegt  bei 560,- und hier schon ab 1 oder 250 sofort kauf (bitte dann email schreiben)

Auf dieser Jacke sind  noch 6 Aufnäher aufgenäht  aus den legendären Film "Harley Davidson and the Malrboro-Man" diese Aufnäher sind 1zu1(auch in der Position)  wie im  film und haben mir  ~100 gekostet + Schneider kosten



Fragen bitte an : [email protected]  oder ICQ: 255487563 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2452028768&category=30212&rd=1


----------

